# Long power steering issue



## Dhx507 (Mar 13, 2021)

I have a Long 445 tractor that uses the single cylinder power steering setup. I’m trying to figure out why my wheels only want to turn right retracting the piston then lock. I’ve replaced the Belleville washers along with having the cylinder rebuilt. With engine off and tires lifted the wheels turn fine. Engine on tires lifted the cylinder wants to retract and then it’s a fight to turn the wheel. I did get it to turn right and left freely after a while of messing with it but it was only turning while forcing fluid out of where the threads meet the pivot housing.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Hi Dhx507, welcome to the forum.

I_s this _the hydrostatic system or the earlier one which uses a position sensing cylinder with a built-in control valve?

You need a shop/service manual for your Long 445 tracxtor. There are several available on the internet.


----------



## Dhx507 (Mar 13, 2021)

Hey sixbales. Sorry for the long time to respond. I had come across a forum where someone had said the valve is adjusted by turning the cylinder and so I wanted to try that before I got back to you but my battery had died. With a new fresh battery I did get to attempt this but it did not solve the problem. When I turn the wheel in one direction pressure wants to send it back the opposite direction until the piston stops and then push it back again to the other direction until it stops. Crazy enough. I have the original service manual that came with the tractor. Unfortunately it doesn’t cover the power steering. I am not sure if that was a separate book or what the deal is.

What I know is the piston was sent out and just rebuilt by a company called Grunders out of CT

I had installed the piston myself back into the tractor. It was one unit from tie rod end to tie rod end. Hooked up the line and filled with fluid and it has been this way since. The hoses only attach one way so there’s no possibility I screwed them up. 

I ordered new bellevue washers to replace them thinking that may be the problem but no luck.

The local in the area that knew the tractor inside and out is dead and gone so that’s out.


----------



## trucker29 (May 15, 2017)

Dhx507 said:


> Hey sixbales. Sorry for the long time to respond. I had come across a forum where someone had said the valve is adjusted by turning the cylinder and so I wanted to try that before I got back to you but my battery had died. With a new fresh battery I did get to attempt this but it did not solve the problem. When I turn the wheel in one direction pressure wants to send it back the opposite direction until the piston stops and then push it back again to the other direction until it stops. Crazy enough. I have the original service manual that came with the tractor. Unfortunately it doesn’t cover the power steering. I am not sure if that was a separate book or what the deal is.
> 
> What I know is the piston was sent out and just rebuilt by a company called Grunders out of CT
> 
> ...


I am having the same problem with mine just wondering if you have figured out the problem


----------



## Dhx507 (Mar 13, 2021)

Hey trucker29. 
What’s going on with your tractor?


----------

